# Finally my Kitumba female is holding



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG i sell my 1 male and now the female is holding Im sh^ting my pants Ive been waiting for this day for a long time WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!! pics to come


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sweet deal
with any luck 4-5 weeks and youll have fry, will you be selling any?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

of course ill sell some they only have about 20 ive heard


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

average is 20-50 but have been as high as 80
since its her first spawn it probably wont be on the high end of the spectrum im guessing
congrats either way spawning is always exciting esp in fish that take >4 years to mature


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is some pics of male and female sorry it's from my iphone


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob, at my website, I have article of a kitumba fronotsa spawning log I wrote many years ago with my group of Kitumba. You can read it to get some background information about it.

It also has photo of what a trumbler looks like.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool thanks buddy


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet stuff man!

cant wait to see for myself tonight


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wicked hope there lots of fry i would like some myself


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Bob, at my website, I have article of a kitumba fronotsa spawning log I wrote many years ago with my group of Kitumba. You can read it to get some background information about it.
> 
> It also has photo of what a trumbler looks like.


oh i did not know about this


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics articles


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe in a different life Charles is actually a frontosa mod at cichlid forum.  Thus he does know what he's talking about. 

I remember seeing his beauty Kitumbas back in the day.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha I think he is just part fish with all his knowledge lol


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats skrick! I am so envious.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I believe in a different life Charles is actually a frontosa mod at cichlid forum.  Thus he does know what he's talking about.
> 
> I remember seeing his beauty Kitumbas back in the day.


I am still a frontosa mod at cichlid forum


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Charles sure did have a nice history with his colony of kitumba
nice journal he made as well


----------

